# Enclosure mold



## Chizbad (Dec 10, 2017)

Just curious how long it would take a enclosed plywood chamber to begin molding? I have a thick black plastic under about 6 inches of substrate... will the walls and roof begin to mold and how long would that take?


----------



## Maro2Bear (Dec 10, 2017)

A lot depends..... What grade plywood? Marine grade plywood, properly primed and painted with a good exterior paint will last a relatively long time. Also depends on how much air flow, humidity levels, etc. so, there are many external factors starting with the grade of wood.


----------



## Chizbad (Dec 10, 2017)

Maro2Bear said:


> A lot depends..... What grade plywood? Marine grade plywood, properly primed and painted with a good exterior paint will last a relatively long time. Also depends on how much air flow, humidity levels, etc. so, there are many external factors starting with the grade of wood.



That’s what I’m worrying about... I didn’t buy the most expensive plywood but by no means was the cheapest either. I used no paint, it’s just raw. Humidity levels are high, 80%ish. Is this like an immediate worry or is it going to take a while for that wood to get nasty?


----------



## Tom (Dec 10, 2017)

Chizbad said:


> That’s what I’m worrying about... I didn’t buy the most expensive plywood but by no means was the cheapest either. I used no paint, it’s just raw. Humidity levels are high, 80%ish. Is this like an immediate worry or is it going to take a while for that wood to get nasty?


No way to predict it. Depends on many individual factors in your enclosure. Slightly increasing ventilation will stop it if it starts.


----------



## Maro2Bear (Dec 10, 2017)

On the one relatively large enclosure I constructed for our Sully, I didnt use plywood, but It wasnt marine grade wood either. I applied 2-3 coats of Kilz and then a good exterior paint. Never did get any mold on the wood structure, not even underneath the plastic tarp on the floor (covered with many inches of wet substrate, water bowl spills...and a mister).

Is there still time to apply anything?


----------



## Chizbad (Dec 10, 2017)

Tom said:


> No way to predict it. Depends on many individual factors in your enclosure. Slightly increasing ventilation will stop it if it starts.



How great is the immediate danger to a tort? I don’t see any currently but I can’t vouch for the knooks and crannies I can’t see. Just making sure my little one is safe in this thing lol


----------



## Chizbad (Dec 10, 2017)

Maro2Bear said:


> On the one relatively large enclosure I constructed for our Sully, I didnt use plywood, but It wasnt marine grade wood either. I applied 2-3 coats of Kilz and then a good exterior paint. Never did get any mold on the wood structure, not even underneath the plastic tarp on the floor (covered with many inches of wet substrate, water bowl spills...and a mister).
> 
> Is there still time to apply anything?



Nahhhh, I think at this point i guess I’m asking how long I should wait before starting the next build... it was built maybe a month ago and and still seems fresh at this point


----------



## Tom (Dec 10, 2017)

Chizbad said:


> How great is the immediate danger to a tort? I don’t see any currently but I can’t vouch for the knooks and crannies I can’t see. Just making sure my little one is safe in this thing lol


In my experience? Zero danger to the tortoise.


----------

